
Using Go at The New York Times [video] - somerandomness
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAQ9ShmXYLY
======
ScotterC
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/nytdevs/using-go-at-the-new-york-
tim...](https://speakerdeck.com/nytdevs/using-go-at-the-new-york-times)

------
hueving
Sometimes I really wonder if the choice of the language is just a way to
filter out 'boring' engineers. It doesn't seem like they particularly needed
to use Go, but look at the attention it gets them for being 'cutting edge'.

~~~
spoutn1k
Could you elaborate on what you mean by "boring engineers"?

~~~
thrwwy9
The ones who actually know their history and consequently, when they hear
"NoSQL," they think of IBM's IMS and run as fast as they can in the opposite
direction.

------
vinceyuan
Are Go servers at New York Times or other companies impacted by the Golang GC
pause? I am learning Golang and want to know if Golang GC pause is a
significant issue in production.

~~~
_ak
We're doing RTB with Google DoubleClick AdX, and our bidder (written in Go)
can easily handle 4000 QPS per server with only a 0.3 % error rate.

~~~
vinceyuan
Is 0.3% error rate caused by GC pause?

~~~
_ak
From what we can tell, yes. But, according to our Google contacts, we're among
the top performers, most parties taking part in RTB perform a lot worse.

------
agumonkey
It's a relief to see post-redesign diagrams. But at the same time I have tiny
'bus factor' fear by relying on a single language, is it (that) absurd ?

------
mrfusion
Can we change the title to "Golang"?

